# Survival Magazines, Prepper Magazines, Homesteading Magazine



## Taboo_oh

I picked up a very good magazine today. The name of it is "The Backwoodsman". No I don't work for them, just wanted to tell everyone about it. Their website is www.backwoodsmanmag.com. The price of the magazine was only $4.95 and covers items like muzzleloading, woodslore, survival, homesteading, history and Indian lore. This months magazine has topics like "A collections of homemade water water filtering systems", "Gear for the open road", "Modern tinder box", "More ways to cook with pots and pans", "Growing American Ginseng" to name a few. This magazine is the survivalists/preppers dream magazine!

Are there other magazines out there that people currently get similar to topics above or to survivalism and prepping?


----------



## Taboo_oh

*Re: Survival Magazines, Prepper Magazines, Homesteading Maga*

Guns and ammo is the only thing around here. Mainly filled with advertisements. But otherwise a good magazine. I'll check this out.


----------



## acidlittle

*Re: Survival Magazines, Prepper Magazines, Homesteading Maga*

Yeah that's why I don't get magazines anymore, they are 75% ads, and 24% biases, 1% useful information.


----------



## NTexRob

The New Pioneer magazine is a new magazine that started last year. It is a quarterly mag and always full of great articles. As of right now, there are no subscriptions, you have to pick it up at a local store. I have found it at Home Depot and Tractor Supply.


----------



## geewilliam

a good magazine that i use to get a lot of my stuff for cheap is budk and they have a website budk.com


----------



## David Davidson

I'm part of the NRA and I get Guns and Ammo and American Hunter. Though I don't own a gun both have taught me small tidbits of information about firearms and hunting, skills that I more than likely would be able to apply in a SHTF scenario.


----------



## Xplorer

I have been getting Backwoods mag. off & on for years now. They are abit political, but otherwise very good. I have had a subscription to Countryside & small stock journal for years now. I can highlt recommend it to anyone interested in a simply lifestyle. I also get American rifleman from the NRA.


----------



## selfeducator

I recently discovered a pretty new magazine called OFFGRID Magazine. They have only 2 issues out and a web site under development. It is a quarterly newsstand only magazine. From what I've seen it covers first aid basics, gear reviews, real survival stories, and general tips and techniques for urban survival. It's kind of a new look at emergency scenarios and how to prepare for them.


----------



## Rob Roy

Well since everyone else is plugging here, I might as well too.

Who needs magazines when there are so many good books out there. More info, less ads; bang for buck = superior

Survival Books


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

I like Backwoodsman. I have found several of their articles both enlightening and enjoyable to read. Off Grid is pretty much a Cabella's type catalog with much of the rag dedicated to hocking way over-priced equipment. Mother Earth News has some great articles for those of us who are just getting into self-sufficient food growing.


----------



## tango

Most of the survival, preparedness, offgrid, magazines are really just catalogs.


----------



## ordnance21xx

Backwoodsman and Backwoods Home are the mags I look at.


MOLON LABE


----------



## Oddcaliber

Back in the 80's I'd get American Survival Guide,at that time it was one of the better magazines.


----------



## jimb1972

I get Backwoods home magazine.


----------



## SARGE7402

Rob Roy said:


> Well since everyone else is plugging here, I might as well too.
> 
> Who needs magazines when there are so many good books out there. More info, less ads; bang for buck = superior
> 
> Survival Books


No offense Rob, but the I've been getting the BWM for almost 20 years. and it has articles by folks that actually put things together and give honest reviews of items that are out there. Course I'm a bit prejudiced. Yea, I wrote three articles for them that they were kind enough to publish


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I've been a Backwoodsman subscriber for 20years. Best magazine available today. Not to be confused with any other with the word "backwoods" in the title.
The only others I subscribe to are American Handgunner, Guns, Outdoor Life, and Field And Stream.
Every so often Guns and Ammo will beg me to come back by offering me a year for seven bucks, but they are not even worth that.


----------



## bigdogbuc

selfeducator said:


> I recently discovered a pretty new magazine called OFFGRID Magazine. They have only 2 issues out and a web site under development. It is a quarterly newsstand only magazine. From what I've seen it covers first aid basics, gear reviews, real survival stories, and general tips and techniques for urban survival. It's kind of a new look at emergency scenarios and how to prepare for them.


This sounds a lot like the old "American Survival Guide" (not the new one). I used to subscribe to it back in the mid-90's and it just went away one day. It was probably one of the best mags out in my opinion. I do like Back Woodsman, but it's a little to "Old Timey" for me to enjoy regularly, especially since I'm not a mountain man or anything.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Backwoodsman,The New Pioneer,Mother Earth News and a few others I get monthly.. They have great articles and fewer advertisements than a lot of others. Granted, they have to have advertisements or the price would be sky high for us to buy.. They are great reads and you can learn something new every month from each of them..


----------



## rice paddy daddy

SARGE7402 said:


> No offense Rob, but the I've been getting the BWM for almost 20 years. and it has articles by folks that actually put things together and give honest reviews of items that are out there. Course I'm a bit prejudiced. Yea, I wrote three articles for them that they were kind enough to publish


If you wrote any of the articles on single shot shotguns in general, or the .410 in particular, you are The Man!
Or the one on building your own camper trailer from a 4X8 utility trailer. Excellent article!
Oh heck, they are all good.
Congratulations!


----------

